# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  bootparameter?

## MobyDick

ausgewählt: in den mbr schreiben

Bootparameter:
enablepic vga=0x0317

für was steht der eintrag? (ich hatte beim letzten mal probleme beim booten , da wurde der bildschirm schwarz - vielleicht lags ja an den vga einstellungen)

----------


## m47r1x

bin mir net sicher aber hat das vielleicht was mit nem boot image zu tun? 

das der bildschirm schwarz wird kann ja auch an fb oder so liegen

----------


## MobyDick

ich hab den ganzen komment bei der neuinstallation gelöscht und damit mein bootproblem gelöst  :Smilie:

----------

